# Need your opinions



## darshadow (May 13, 2011)

Hello,

I need your point of view about FreeBSD on Netbook and hope to be on the right forums. So, I installed the latest 8.2-release on a *Acer Aspire One D255 Netbook* and I've some problem with running X11, problem with connecting this netbook to an ethernet network... and other little problems! Still after many hours, things give me a headache.

I saw some error on boot and more dramatically, something crashes after a few minutes without doing something, or it reboots.

```
panic:  ffs_blkfree: freeing free block
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc08... at kdb_backtrace+0x47
#1 0xc08... at panic+0x117
...
#11 0xc0b... at fork_trampoline+0x0
Uptime: 7m36s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable
alc0: link state changed to DOWN (<== I don't have network attach)
```

Here're my questions:
1) Someone could run "easily" FreeBSD on a netbook?
2) Is release 8.2 ok or have I made a mistake at the installation?
3) I could run opensuse or ubuntu on it, but I really want to use FreeBSD. 
4) How much time should I spend to install with a normal use FreeBSD on a netbook?

Yeah, it's many questions but I despair slowly .

Best regards


----------



## izotov (May 13, 2011)

I have installed FreeBSD only on servers so far so I can not say too much about netbooks. Anyways I think you should first check if your hardware is supported at all: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html


----------



## darshadow (May 13, 2011)

CPU: IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ processor N455 (512K Cache 1,66GHz). I don't find it in the list of your links!


----------



## Imanol (May 13, 2011)

I'm running FreeBSD from a Toshiba NB100 netbook, the only issues I've found are ACPI management and native resolution support (latter solved), but all the other issues are not netbook specific.

FreeBSD on netbooks is just fine, as in any other laptop, I got native resolution and support for all features except those ACPI related (but those are present in regular laptops too).

I'm sure your processor is fine BTW.


----------

